# ufc gloves



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 10, 2006)

hi , dunno if this is the right fowum to post this in but oh well lol

i got some ufc grappling gloves today (well they were made from by everlast bet they were the "ufc design" , exactle the same as the ufc ones) , and i was surprised at how big the medium size gloves were!   anyway there great!

and also i always thought why give the fighters padded gloves! , whats the point in padded gloves when the fighters oponent and going to get hurt anyway by kicks , knees etc , but when i put them i was highly surprised at how solid the padding is! , i suppose the gloves are just for suport on the hand , i always thought they were to go a bit easy on the other fighter lol. And boy do they support the hand well! , i punched a pole at my local park that sticks out of the ground , then i punched it harder and was finding that i couldnt even feel it , so i stupidly punched it as hard as i could and it yes it hurt but compared to punching it with no gloves it was nothing (i still wont be doing it again though )


i would advise all of the ufc fans on the board to purchase some , even if just for show as they are great gloves , and are good for beating up your freinds with:erg:  


chris


----------



## crushing (Nov 10, 2006)

I think the gloves are to help protect the hand, not the target.  Fight quality would probably drop dramatically when the opponents have broken hands.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the critigue of the gloves, I have allways like the century brand myself


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 10, 2006)

Gloves do a couple of things.

They protect the hand, not the head.  With gloves and and tape you can hit a lot harder, a lot more with less risk of breaking the hand, this was a problem in the no gloves days, and there was a period in there where they where optional, the heavier hitters where usually the ones wearing them.

They reduce surface damage.  Less cuts and bruises, both of which are bad for the sports image and getting sanctioning.

They make it more TV friendly, related to the above, but also because as you said, you had the impression it was to make the punches less dangerous.  Same for most people, gloves gets MMA called "Human cock-fighting" a little less 

If you want a more padded style for training the Shooto style gloves have a little "protection" for the other guy as well: http://www.combatsports.com/detail.aspx?ID=22511


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2006)

There are a number of brands around, some better than others. We use the Fairtex ones which are very good and I'd personally recommend. You are allowed to wrap your hands when fighting too.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 10, 2006)

If you wrap your hands, the gloves will fit tight how they are supposed to. they may be a little loose if you don't.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, also once you wrap your hands, you won't feel as much impact in your punching. it will feel as if you can hit MUCH harder, becuase the flex in your wrist will be partly eliminated


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 11, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Oh, also once you wrap your hands, you won't feel as much impact in your punching. it will feel as if you can hit MUCH harder, becuase the flex in your wrist will be partly eliminated


 
thanks for the advice


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2006)

For a fight though we limit what you allowed to wrap with, no crepe bandage type and wrapping only up to the knuckles, the ref will check. You also have to be careful of gloves that have gaps at the side or have gaps round the thumbs as this can be caught while fighting. Some gloves also can restrict movement of the fingers and thumbs is bought too big.


----------

